# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Arsyet per te qene krenar qe jemi shqiptar!?

## FierAkja143

Si cdo popull ne bote, dhe ne jemi krenar per origjinen tone..vetem qe ne e shprehim pak me shume nga te tjeret.  Gjith ata cuna shqiptar cojn tatuazhe me shqiponj ne trup.  Ne cdo forum qe futesh ose faqe personale, shqiponja eshte simboli qe dominon.  Neper targat e makineave flamur shqiptar. Tek pasqyra e makines flamur shqiptar...neper bluza, tek muret e dhomes, tek celsat etj etj.  Ne pergjithesi e egzagjirojme shume.  Nuk them se eshte keq, por dua te di ca nga arsyet qe -sidomos rinia shqiptare- e shpreh krenarine ne menyr kaq te theksuar.  
Eshte nga qe ky shtet na ka dhen kaq te mira?.. apo thjesht nga qe shqiponja eshte nje "veper arti" e mire dhe duket bukur?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## diikush

krenaria nuk eshte shperblim per te mirat qe mer


cdokush eshte krenar per cka eshte; ne kete kuader mendoj se futet edhe kjo - ceshtje identiteti

P.S. Cne tek 'problematika shqiptare' kjo teme?  lol

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Arbresha

Flamurin e kemi shum te bukur por per ta cilesuar thjesht vetem si nje pjes arti nuk eshte. E them ket per arsye se shqiperia ka nje histori shum te trishtushme (Heart breaking) pamvaresisht se bota nuk e njef. Une e perdori shum simbolin e flamurit qe mos te harroj nga kam ardhur, traditat, fen dhe edukaten familjare qe kam marr ne ate vend. Me kujton dhimbjen qe shqiptaret kan perjetu qe mos te me rritet mendja si disa njerzeve qe thon wow jemi ne amerik tani o burra te cilivizohena sa me shpejt.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Pyrrhus_Mollos

jam krenar se jam shqiptar sepse
shqiperia eshte nje nga kombet me te lashte te ballkanit, dhe shumica shqiptareve nuk jane perzier me rraca te tjera (mund ti gjurmojme parardhesit qe nga vitet 1700)
kombi me tolerant me besimet fetare
komb mikprites
Shqiponja jone ngjan me shume shqiponja te tjera por eshte me unike...sepse tregon bashkim

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Pyrrhus_Mollos

Shqiponja si shpend eshte e pavarur dhe e ka folene ne lartesi (si luftetaret shqiptar&#235 :shkelje syri:  
ruset kane shqiponje me dy koke, kisha ortodokse ka dy koke ...polaket kane shqiponjen e tyre, meksikanet kane shqiponjen e tyre, amerikanet, gjermanet etj.
Por Shqiponja e zeze shqiptare ka histori te ve&#231;ant&#235; n&#235; sfondin e kuq eshte me unike se sa te tjerat dhe shfaqet e tille nga bijte e bijat e saj.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Julie

Jam krenare ne vetvete ne radhe te pare dhe perpiqem te prezantoj sa me denjesisht Shqiperine.
*Pra jam krenare per krenarine qe i kane falur Shqiperise te gjithe studentet dhe njerezit e mire te saj.*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## i_pakapshem

> Si cdo popull ne bote, dhe ne jemi krenar per origjinen tone..vetem qe ne e shprehim pak me shume nga te tjeret.  Gjith ata cuna shqiptar cojn tatuazhe me shqiponj ne trup.  Ne cdo forum qe futesh ose faqe personale, shqiponja eshte simboli qe dominon.  Neper targat e makineave flamur shqiptar. Tek pasqyra e makines flamur shqiptar...neper bluza, tek muret e dhomes, tek celsat etj etj.  Ne pergjithesi e egzagjirojme shume.  Nuk them se eshte keq, por dua te di ca nga arsyet qe -sidomos rinia shqiptare- e shpreh krenarine ne menyr kaq te theksuar.  
> Eshte nga qe ky shtet na ka dhen kaq te mira?.. apo thjesht nga qe shqiponja eshte nje "veper arti" e mire dhe duket bukur?


jemi populli me i lashte i ballkanit. jemi mbijetues permbi shekuj kunder grekve, romakve, bizantinve, turqve, komunistave, serbe etj.  Jemi popull trim me tradita dhe kulture. do me?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## FierAkja143

> do me?


tani qe more vrull vazhdo thuaj dhe ca  :shkelje syri:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## i_pakapshem

jemi popull i zgjuar dhe dinak por ne te njejten popull me zemer. Jemi popull i respektuar do kjo nga gjerat e mira qe bejme apo nga gjerat e kqija.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## FierAkja143

ipakapshem, tani spyet a dua me e?  :shkelje syri: 

Megjithate cdo shtet ka historin e vet, dhe shume here, akoma dhe gjerat e keqe ne histori i interpretojn si te mira (psh. kali i trojes etj).  
Nuk thash mos te jemi krenar.  Te jemi, por ate qe nuk kuptoj une eshte pse te rrinjt e teprojn kaq shume.  Duke konsideruar faktin qe shumica e atyre qe cojn targ me flamur shqiptar tek makina nuk e din historin e shqipris aq mire sa ata qe jan me teper krenar ne zemer.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## KNFC

Te jesh krenar nuk do te thote te dish patjeter shume mire historine e Shqiperise.Krenaria eshte dicka qe ndihet dhe dikush e ndjen me shume e dikush e ndjen me pak.Nuk ka asgje te egzagjeruar te simbolet shqiptare,qofshin targa makinash apo tatuazhe.Te pakten shqiptareve te tjere nuk duhet tu vrasin syte.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## i_pakapshem

> ipakapshem, tani spyet a dua me e? 
> 
> Megjithate cdo shtet ka historin e vet, dhe shume here, akoma dhe gjerat e keqe ne histori i interpretojn si te mira (psh. kali i trojes etj).  
> Nuk thash mos te jemi krenar.  Te jemi, por ate qe nuk kuptoj une eshte pse te rrinjt e teprojn kaq shume.  Duke konsideruar faktin qe shumica e atyre qe cojn targ me flamur shqiptar tek makina nuk e din historin e shqipris aq mire sa ata qe jan me teper krenar ne zemer.



shiko une per veten time kam tatuazh shqiponjen ne krahun e djathte dhe biles e kam nje tatuazh shume te dukshem dhe te madh, dhe kjo gje nuk me ben me shume shqiptare se nje nje tjeter; thjesht eshte preferenca ime ta bej kte gje.  Tani kta te rinjte qe thua ti ka shume arsye pse i bejne tatuazhet e pse ka shume simbole shqiptaret nga te cilat mund te radhitim faktin qe thjesht u duken bukur, ose jane lindur ktu dhe duan te tregojne qe sjane "amerikane" muts por qe jane shqiptare, ose thjesht per faktin qe e kane bere shoket e tyre etc, ose thjesht te ndihen pjese e nje grupi i cili eshte kombi shqiptar.  Thjesht eshte ceshtje shprehimi, ca njerez e tregojne krenarine me kto gjera, ca me gjera te tjera dhe ke dhe ata qe sjane krenare fare dhe e fshehin faktin qe jane shqiptare komplet.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Xhixhua

........eshte e pashpjegueshme disi e paqarte po kjo per te cilen do te diskutosh ti  eshte mese e vertete. Nuk ka shqiptar qe te mos kete insignia me shqipen e kastriotit , flamur , bluze, tatuazh, medalion etj etj. Kjo aq sa eshte e ekzagjeruar aq eshte edhe e domosdoshme. Kemi shume shume shume nevoje per unitet si komb dhe ajo shqiponja qe ti i sheh dikujt tatuazh ne nje vend te huaj te jep pak ngrohtesi brenda, pavaresisht se pamja fizike e atij qe mban tatuazhin e frenon deshiren per ti folur personit nganjehere.
Une per vete jam i hapur dhe 100-fish nacionalist. (Biles mund te them qe jam  ultranacionalist po ne asnje menyre me tendenca raciste.) Une i flas dhe pershendes kedo qe e shoh qe eshte shqiptar. s'dua tja di nga eshte( tirana, manastiri, Gjakova, gjenerate e trete nga New Zealand apo afrike e jugut). Po ajo qe me ben per te qeshur eshte se shume persona megjithese e varin flamurin ne krye te pasqyres ne makine kur shohin ndonje makine tjeter me shqipen varur as i bien burise as pershendesin ketu ku jam une. Eshte paradoks te gjithe duan te tregojne qe jane shqiptare, po ne te njejten kohe nuk duan te pershendesin ate qe ata vete perfaqsojne. Ajo shprehja " e keqja e shqiptarit eshte vet shqiptari" me vjen shume hidhur ta pranoj por eshte e vertete ne pergjithesi. Jemi shume negative ndaj njeri tjetrit neve. NQS duan te na cajne si komb, ketu te hapin vrime dynjaja se sa per pune feje e besimi me falni per shprehjen na kane rruar t...in me shekuj te tere. 
E hapa postin me fjalen e " pashpjegueshme" per kete arsye. Te gjithe kane shume shume deshire te identifikohen me ate simbolin hyjnor por jo te gjithe respektojne ata qe identifikohen me kete simbol.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Qerim

> ipakapshem, tani spyet a dua me e? 
> 
> Megjithate cdo shtet ka historin e vet, dhe shume here, akoma dhe gjerat e keqe ne histori i interpretojn si te mira (psh. kali i trojes etj).  
> Nuk thash mos te jemi krenar.  Te jemi, por ate qe nuk kuptoj une eshte pse te rrinjt e teprojn kaq shume.  Duke konsideruar faktin qe shumica e atyre qe cojn targ me flamur shqiptar tek makina nuk e din historin e shqipris aq mire sa ata qe jan me teper krenar ne zemer.


Urime Fierake !

Pyetje me vend.Mendoj se krenaria jone shqiptare ka shume burime.
Nje nga keto eshte se kemi vend te bukur.Pra nje shqiptar e ndjen mallin e atdheut kudo ku te jete pasi ka mall per klimen e mrekullueshme shqiptare.
Nje arsye tjeter eshte se Shqiperia ndodhet ne udhekryq civilizimesh boterore.Duke huazuar pakez nga secili civilizim dhe duke trasheguar shume nga kultura e sterlashte iliro-pellazge  Shqiperia ka nje trashegimi dhe ngarkese kulturore dhe morale te pamase.
Nje arsye tjeter eshte edhe mungesa e nje feje kombetare.Ne jemi nje popull shume ateist.Ne kete kohe kur bota dhe njerezimi jane larguar dhe po largohen gjithmone dhe me shume nga feja ,ne shqiptaret u gjendem ne nje situate shume te favorshme sepse ne nuk kishim fe, prandaj kjo na jep nje plus psikologjik ne krahasim me te tjeret.Duke qene se njeriu ka nevoje per nje bosht psikologjik mendor, ne rrokem menjehere nacionalizmin.
Nje arsye tjeter eshte se ne Shqiperi per shkak se gjithmone na eshte kanosur rreziku i shperberjes ,eshte zhvilluar nje propagande gjigande pronacionaliste nepermjet mjeteve propagandiste dhe te shume te rinj (ketu perfshihem edhe une) kjo propagande ne periudhen e pubertetit ka lene gjurme te thella.
Nje arsye tjeter eshte edhe gjuha ,qe eshte shume e ndryshme me ato te vendeve fqinje dhe na ben te diferencohemi qarte nga ata.

Mund te kete edhe arsye te tjera.Besoj se ju pergjigja sadopak pyetjes tende.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Undefined

> po jo te jem nacionalist i zjarrte, sepse nuk shof arsye qe te jeme.


 e drejte...pasi ka shqiptare sidomos ketu ne usa, lidhin shalle ne koke me flamurin shqiptar, neper makina etj....duket kaq e kote, per cfare jane kaq nacionalista qe jemi shpendare neper gjithe boten per nje jetese me te mire se ajo ne shqiperi...Te ishte Shqiperia per te qene kaq shume krenare do te kishim jetuar atje...afer njeri-tjetrit dhe jo neper rruget e botes, plot strese dhe veshtiresi...

personalisht...Cfare respektoj dhe jam krenare tek shqiptaret eshte "familja" ngrohtesia dhe edukata e saj...dhe ndihem krenare qe jam pjese e nje familje te tille....

zgjuarsia, historia, trimeria, kultura etj jane unike por kjo vlen edhe per popujt e tjere...keshtu qe smbetet shume...

http://forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=49586

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## PINK

Spara i duroj dot ato tipa qe nuk lene vend te makines apo targave pa ngjit stickers , flamuj  apo degjojne muzike shqipe ne kupe te qiellit ne mes te dites  , sidomos kur degjojne " e ku t'ka lala moj llokume , e jarna na na na " lol 


Krenaria tregohet ne vend tjeter dhe jo duke veshur , ngjeshur bluza , apo xhupa , flamura , qeleshe  rreth e qark .

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## oiseau en vol

Deri aty ka vajtur puna mo ? Deri o ku t'ka lala ? Pfffffffff...

Sa rehat qe jam une kendej ! Jo ore jo, une krenarine e tregoj atje me shoket, duke biseduar qete-qete, duke qene i sjellshem, duke kenduar e kercyer me to, dhe do ti qe me duan fort ?  :buzeqeshje:  Ja keshtu, sa per krenarira koti nuku kam aspak nevoje. Keto ua kemi lene marokeneve dhe algjerianeve ne kendej. Ja keshtu, shendet e te mira, dhe pa zhurme &#231;una, pa buje e budalliqe.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Xhixhua

> per cfar te jemi krenare..??? se kena prostitucionin me te zhvilluar ne bote, se jena bo mafia nr-1 ne bote..!!!! mbase ajo shqiponja tatuazh eshte thjesht nje simbol qe te na njohe me njeri tjetrin kaq..! apo se ka dal moda te besh nje tatuazh me shiponjen ne krahe.
> 
> nuk shof shume arsye te jem krenar, gjithsesi e dua vendin tim sepse ktu kam lind ktu kam familjen etj etj. po jo te jem nacionalist i zjarrte, sepse nuk shof arsye qe te jeme.


Chemical...pak me pozitiv i flori.. me pozitiv. Gota eshte gjysem plot ...gjithmone. Pse nuk shkrojte te paren fjali ..." jam krenar per ate toke qe eshte pushtuar e ka rrjedhur gjak per qindra vjet po prape se prape shqip flitet. Jam krenar per ata qe kane dale nga ajo toke qe edhe bota i ka zili e ju ka dhene cmime nobel e tituj mbreterish. Jam krenar se kam zakone dhe tradita qe si ka njeri"
E para qe te doli " prostitucioni.. mafia. Pse mor daje po i ve shenjen e barazimit nje populli te tere me 100 a 200 veta qe vazhdojne dhe specializohen ne karrierat e hershme te imoralitetit, qe i ka shtjelluar italiani, anglezi, francezi rusi etj etj gjithsecili ne kohe te ndryshme dhe ne menyra te ndryshme? 
Ti thua moda per tatuazh ne krahe...une them sikur te behej ligj (shaka) ajo gje nuk do ishte keq ( meqe ra fjala e brohoras me te larte ate kendimin e himnit kombetar neper shkolla para se te filloje mesimi). Te gjithe ta kene ate shqiponje. Kuq e zi te behet Kimist deri edhe lesht e b....s ti lyejme te gjithe kuq e zi. Se po te iku patriotizmi te mbiu leshi ne vend te lig i dashur. Dhe po  te flas per ate leshin e jugut qe na eshte mbledhur na eshte bere spo na gjendet ajo verre thote populli> njeri hyn tjetri del nga selam behet vangjel
me pozitiv te keqen vellai ke plot gjera per te qene krenar

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Pyrrhus_Mollos

Kur cifutet ishin ne kampet e nazisteve dhe ne geto
cdo cifut kishte ne krah nje tatuazh me numrin e regjistrimit nese ata donin te arratiseshin ose te ndronin identitetin e tyre..si duket dhe shqiptaret kane vulen e nxehte te tyre si ata kuajt e zbutur ne ferma...
po bere ndonje krim dhe te ndaloi policia dhe te pa tatuazhin do te referoje ne INTERPOL sepse ata i kane shume qejf shqiptaret.....  :ngerdheshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Moltisanti

Jam krenar dhe kam nostalgji te madhe per ate vend qe me ka rritur me ato pak te mira apo te kqija , per origjinen ku gjysherit dhe stergjysherit tane dhane jeten per ta mbrojtur token dhe ngjyrat shqiptare nga armiqte e panumret qe na rrethonin me shekuj te tere !!

Pa ata veshtire se do shkruhej gjuha shqipe ne kte forum  :shkelje syri: 

tung

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

